# Treiber wird in Intellij nicht geladen



## Watsoon (29. Jun 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem Laden eines JDBC-Treibers über Intellij und Maven. Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen.

[CODE lang="java" title="Hier soll der Driver geladen werden"]    static {
        try {
            Class<?> c = Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
            System.out.println("JDBC-Treiber geladen");
        } catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
            System.err.println("Fehler beim Laden des JDBC-Treibers - DataBaseUserStore.java");
            System.exit(1);
        }
    }[/CODE]

[CODE lang="java" title="Hier ist der pom Code"]            <groupId>com.microsoft.sqlserver</groupId>
            <artifactId>mssql-jdbc</artifactId>
            <version>8.4.1.jre11</version>
        </dependency>[/CODE]


Er wirft mir immer die Fehlermeldung, dass es einen Fehler beim Laden gibt.


----------



## sascha-sphw (29. Jun 2021)

Lass Dir doch mal den gesamten Stack Trace ausgeben. 

```
static {
        try {
            Class<?> c = Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
            System.out.println("JDBC-Treiber geladen");
        } catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
            System.exit(1);
        }
    }
```


----------



## mrBrown (29. Jun 2021)

Watsoon hat gesagt.:


> ```
> <groupId>com.microsoft.sqlserver</groupId>
> <artifactId>mssql-jdbc</artifactId>
> ```


und 


Watsoon hat gesagt.:


> Class<?> c = Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");


passen nicht wirklich zusammen 

(Generell ist Class.forName überflüssig für JDBC-Treiber)


----------

